# Peptide Source



## Bullfrog (Jan 29, 2015)

Im looking for a good source for hcg and Caber. There are a ton of companies out there and I'm just wondering if anyone can give me a good recommendation to somewhere they have used first hand and know to be legitimate with quality products. I also may be looking for clen and t3 in the future but not as of right now. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mammoth-Pharma (Jan 29, 2015)

Please familiarize yourself with the rules of our forum.


----------



## Bullfrog (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm sorry but did i ask a question that isn't allowed?  If so I apologize.  Should I be in a different thread?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> I'm sorry but did i ask a question that isn't allowed?  If so I apologize.  Should I be in a different thread?



No, you didn't Bullfrog but MammothPharma's response to you did violate our rules. Please be careful if he ends up PM'ing you offering you Product. Be judicious in your decision.


----------



## snake (Jan 29, 2015)

Mammoth-Pharma said:


> Please familiarize yourself with the rules of our forum.



This is you first post, really? Thanks for policing, I feel better now that you're here to govern.


----------



## Bullfrog (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you. Im looking for someone who has personal experience and can attest to quality.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 29, 2015)

snake said:


> This is you first post, really? Thanks for policing, I feel better now that you're here to govern.



I edited his post Snake bc he was sourcing outside the underground forum.


----------



## kristian.price.37 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey guys does anyone have any tips or advise to uneven pecs?


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 7, 2015)

kristian.price.37 said:


> Hey guys does anyone have any tips or advise to uneven pecs?



Yea, buy a good bra.
Why the fuk do u think this thread was a good place to post this?


----------



## kristian.price.37 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry im new to this and dont know where to look to ask


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 7, 2015)

kristian.price.37 said:


> Sorry im new to this and dont know where to look to ask



The thread title is peptide source.....tell me how that confused u.


----------



## kristian.price.37 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jeez im very sorry, like i said im new to this. it was the first thing to apear so i just clicked and commented!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol I'm new here myself but I looked around and figured how this works before I just chimed in on these post ...... Anyways I have some questions on peptides how which ones can someone that is knowlage about them private message me please thanks......


----------



## chez (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 13, 2015)

dam alpha those posts hurt my feelings hahah

kristian hit up the new members section read the rules and post an intro we will get those peepers perky and even lol

as far as the original topic I don't even know a good company my rats did love great white peptide but they seemed to be a bit under dosed on there stane this go around so once that is gone I may give them something different waste not what not just doubling a normal dose and it works fine


----------

